# Unser Koi!Wie erkenne ich sein Geschlecht?



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2006)

Hallo ihr Lieben!!

meine Eltern haben ja schon ein paar Jahre einen teich und ich fange an mich auch dafür zu interessieren. wir haben einen großen und mehrere Kleine koi's.

Unser großer ist Hell Rot ,weiß schwarz mich würde nun interessieren was das für eine ''Rasse''ist . mache ein foto wenn wir unseren Teich in 2 Wochen Vergrößern. könnt ihr mir dann sagen was es für einer ist

Habe da gleich noch eine Frage:
Wie erkenne ich was unser Koi für ein Geschlecht hat?
kann man das irgenntwie erkennen???

Lieben Gruß Katha


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2006)

Hallo!


Also, von der Beschreibung her klingt es sehr nach einem Showa oder Sanke , je nach dem ob er auch am Kopf schwarze Partien hat (Showa) oder der Kopf rein rot ist (=Sanke)

mit dem Foto kann ich Dir dann aber mehr sagen
---
Das Geschlecht zu bestimmen ist für uns Laien eher mühsam, man müsste den Fisch rausholen und umdrehen um sicher zu gehen, zu viel Stress für mich und meine kleinen 
Nach 2 bis 3 Jahren siehst Du es dann sowieso mit freiem Auge, wenn sie sich paaren. Die Männchen jagen dann die Weibchen wie wild durch den Teich  und bedrängen sie richtig heftig

Ansonsten könnte man meinen, dass Weibchen eher rundlichere Körperform haben, wohingegen die Männchen schlanker, stromlinienförmiger sind. Allerdings sieht man das auch erst wenn die Körper schon etwas Masse zugelegt haben, was erst recht wieder nach 2 Jahren der Fall ist

lG
Doogie


----------

